# Other Pets > Horses >  Dymond

## zina10

my sweet girl  :Smile: 























 :Smile:

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Hehehe! She's adorable, makes me miss having horses around. We used to have one stinker of a Shetland pony who had a taste for biting handlers in the behind, but he was a total sweetheart with kids. They all have such personality  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zina10

> Hehehe! She's adorable, makes me miss having horses around. We used to have one stinker of a Shetland pony who had a taste for biting handlers in the behind, but he was a total sweetheart with kids. They all have such personality


Ponies...LOL. They are known for having quite the adorable attitudes  :Wink:  They don't take nothing from anyone, LOL. Big personality in a little package  :Smile:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

What a beautiful animal!  I just love horses and one day I hope to have one!

----------

